# The numbers game



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

The rules are simple:
Each post must be a photo of a naturally found number, starting from 1 and going upwards from there.


----------



## middle C (Feb 10, 2009)

can it be photos found on the web?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

middle C said:


> can it be photos found on the web?



No, that's cheating


----------



## middle C (Feb 10, 2009)

or it has to be your own photography?


----------



## middle C (Feb 10, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> No, that's cheating



oh 

then i can't play.  no photos here on my work PC.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2009)

2 ducks' arses


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2 ducks' arses



Nice, but not a number...


----------



## rioted (Feb 10, 2009)

Without moving from workstation:


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2009)

I want this thread to succeed but something tells me it's going to go awry.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I want this thread to succeed but something tells me it's going to go awry.



I've got number 6 all ready like.

There's a ban on repeating the subject matter.  No more clocks or keyboards!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I've got number 6 all ready like.
> 
> There's a ban on repeating the subject matter.  No more clocks or keyboards!



I've got a 4 lined up.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 10, 2009)

I was going to post this for 4, but I'll do it for 3 instead to get things going.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> I was going to post this for 4, but I'll do it for 3 instead to get things going.



I don't think it's good enough. There is no obviously dominant 3.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2009)

you should be allowed to pick up pics from the internet. 

What if I go around looking for numbers to photograph and by the time I get back you've done it already?


----------



## ricbake (Feb 10, 2009)

PS


----------



## rioted (Feb 10, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> What if I go around looking for numbers to photograph and by the time I get back you've done it already?


What if you take a photo and it turns out the thread isn't ready for it? After the disqualification of the ducks, I had to shoot the keyboard again. It's all part of the fun. Bit like doing a game *before* reading the cheats. You young'uns!


----------



## ricbake (Feb 10, 2009)

Get on with it!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

ricbake said:


> Get on with it!


That's not a photo, that's from some sales catalog!


----------



## rioted (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

That's more like it


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that a calendar or  diary, so people know not to use one again?


----------



## rioted (Feb 10, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Is that a calendar or  diary, so people know not to use one again?


It part of the masthead of the regular NUT bulletins I post on the staff notice board.


----------



## whoha (Feb 10, 2009)

none of its naturally found numbers though . Its all been produced . I initially thought the op was refering to paterns in the clouds and stuff.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to do three again, cos that's not a proper photo either.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 10, 2009)

whoha said:


> none of its naturally found numbers though . Its all been produced . I initially thought the op was refering to paterns in the clouds and stuff.



I just meant 'random stuff you see lying about'.

Oh dear, this isn't going very well so far.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2009)

whoha said:


> none of its naturally found numbers though . Its all been produced . I initially thought the op was refering to paterns in the clouds and stuff.



That would be a very slow game. 



fractionMan said:


> I just meant 'random stuff you see lying about'.
> 
> Oh dear, this isn't going very well so far.



Should have allowed random pics from the net.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> I want to do three again, cos that's not a proper photo either.



That's more like it.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Should have allowed random pics from the net.



Your type aren't welcome on this thread.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Your type aren't welcome on this thread.



I see someone took your 4. 


You snooze, you looze.


----------



## whoha (Feb 10, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> That would be a very slow game.



 Not far off  3 hours and we've counted to 3. No sorry my mistake should that be number4


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2009)

whoha said:


> Not far off  3 hours and we've counted to 3. No sorry my mistake should that be number4



Not by the criteria you favoured.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 11, 2009)

Toaster


----------



## ricbake (Feb 11, 2009)

This is a proper one this time -


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2009)

Big Stuart Fielden of Wigan Warriors, when they came down to the Stoop a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2009)

,


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 11, 2009)

_ like the look of this _


----------



## rioted (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Feb 12, 2009)

bottom one's better, right?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2009)

Nah top one's better.


----------



## Dreadwear (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn! I missed posting 13! grrrr


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> Damn! I missed posting 13! grrrr




I have 2009 all ready and waiting. 



And top 13 is better.


----------



## Spion (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 13, 2009)

Rule


----------



## Spion (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## quimcunx (Feb 13, 2009)

Gah!  I was going to do Shakespeare's Sonnet 18 from my book, but the pic came out rubbish and I wandered off and forgot about it. 

My cameraphone is well rubbish.


----------



## strung out (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Feb 13, 2009)

balls


----------



## Spion (Feb 13, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Gah!  I was going to do Shakespeare's Sonnet 18 from my book, but the pic came out rubbish and I wandered off and forgot about it.
> 
> My cameraphone is well rubbish.


I'm freelance, working from home and playing with my new Lumix Lx3. 

I'm off to the beach later so I'll get away from the macro book shots


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 13, 2009)

That's a really good 18 btw


----------



## Spion (Feb 13, 2009)

I was going to say the same about your 19 actually


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 13, 2009)

I've decided to start a blog...

http://infiniteset.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 13, 2009)

But you started at 1.  You should have started at 0 now that we acknowledge that it exists - or perhaps doesn't but is too useful for our numbering systems. 

When you get to infinity then you can use the infinity symbol.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 13, 2009)

A thursday in June 1968


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 13, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> But you started at 1.  You should have started at 0 now that we acknowledge that it exists - or perhaps doesn't but is too useful for our numbering systems.
> 
> When you get to infinity then you can use the infinity symbol.



If I ever get bored of it I'll make it my last post


----------



## Dreadwear (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Spion (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a 'no repeated objects' rule?


----------



## rioted (Feb 14, 2009)

Sweet FA said:


> Is there a 'no repeated objects' rule?


I hope you don't mean prices. 

'cos I've got a nice hand-written one for later.

Or door numbers? Or bins? I think we'll have to be a bit flexible or this might take years.


----------



## Spion (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm gonna get away from numerals very soon on this.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 15, 2009)

no obvious 'that's the same as the last one' is the only real rule.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't mean any one thing in particular; just asking 

Have you been in John Lewis, rioted? 


Anyway; my classroom:


----------



## rioted (Feb 15, 2009)

Lewis's, yeah. Known as Jessops here.

a bus:





and another price tag  :


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## fractionMan (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 17, 2009)

Cheeting o course


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2009)

fractionMan said:


>


the reasons for numbers up railway tracks has always intrigued me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2009)

Spion said:


>



^My favourite so far


----------



## teuchter (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the reasons for numbers up railway tracks has always intrigued me



So engineers etc. can accurately pinpoint the location when reporting faults?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

BoatieBird said:


> So engineers etc. can accurately pinpoint the location when reporting faults?


probably, its just one of those things you notice sometimes and wonder why


----------



## Spion (Feb 18, 2009)

BoatieBird said:


> So engineers etc. can accurately pinpoint the location when reporting faults?


IIRC, There are permanent distance markers (which used to be in miles, furlongs and chains . . . probably not any more), gradients are marked on special posts, signals all have a number and area code, bridges are numbered in sequence and by distance too.

The spray painted '30' was, I'm guessing, a temporary marking of 30m, while laying track or cable.

</someone who spent far too much time riding the rails as a youth >

The transport forum could get the real spoddy Mc Coy answers on this


----------



## rioted (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 19, 2009)

(not at work today! )


----------



## Spion (Feb 19, 2009)

Rioted's on a roll! I must get some more in


----------



## clicker (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2009)

ah bollix, i wanted to post a pic of a 38 routemaster. damned.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Feb 20, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## teuchter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2009)

/\/\ that's great.


----------



## rioted (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Feb 21, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## rioted (Feb 25, 2009)

snakes and ladders


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I keep missing numbers, * waits for 52


----------



## hiccup (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## hiccup (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't see rioted's image, think my work network is blocking it, but assuming it's a 48...


----------



## clicker (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## rioted (Feb 27, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> I keep missing numbers, * waits for 52


Now's your chance!


----------



## jayeola (Feb 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the reasons for numbers up railway tracks has always intrigued me



They tend to be distances from a certain point so you can state exactly where another point is. X yards, (or chains), from station Y.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 28, 2009)

.





> Last edited by jayeola; 27-02-2009 at 23:14. Reason: cos im a Bastard



I missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 & 52


----------



## hiccup (Feb 28, 2009)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 1, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> .


oh gwan show us at least


----------



## rioted (Mar 1, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh gwan show us at least


/\/\/\


----------



## rioted (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2009)

I shall have to go out on a number hunt


----------



## rioted (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2009)

Am I fuck walking all the way up the road to number 55


----------



## boohoo (Mar 2, 2009)

..


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 2, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Am I fuck walking all the way up the road to number 55



But you were prepared to go to number 54?

Lazy?!?!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2009)

Every man has his limit


----------



## rioted (Mar 3, 2009)

We've already had a door number. Perhaps 54 was a very very special door number?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 3, 2009)

things have slow done I got hi-end numbers, next time out going to the 60 range


----------



## rioted (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2009)

2/1 on a tin of baked beans in the next 2 pictures.


----------



## rioted (Mar 5, 2009)

mine's a cup-a-soup or something. Hope someone beats me with baked beans.


----------



## rioted (Mar 5, 2009)

56 - Landranger - Loch Lomond & Inveraray
About the only Scottish one I've not got.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## tiki (Mar 6, 2009)

*My letterboxes*

I'm a bit late for the game. But this is taken from my first dslr today. Entered wrong date on camera, says Feb when it's meant to be March.

Taken from my driveway.


----------



## tiki (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh cock, just realised that I stuffed up the game. Sorry.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 7, 2009)

Must try harder


----------



## rioted (Mar 7, 2009)

Is someone going to post a tin of baked beans or not, then?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2009)

calling 57


----------



## hiccup (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got a bunch of 60s, but no beans to hand.


----------



## clicker (Mar 17, 2009)

Right....don't say I never give you nuffink.


----------



## rioted (Mar 17, 2009)

That's not beans!


----------



## clicker (Mar 17, 2009)

No it's not....stop getting picky over the product....how long have we waited for it......and i've got a 59 in the wings.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

thank fuck 4 that, soz 4 bringing it up


----------



## whoha (Mar 29, 2009)

58 anyone?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm all out of 58's.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been looking for a 58 for days.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 29, 2009)

58


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 29, 2009)

.


----------



## clicker (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2009)

Damn, I keep getting here too late


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)




----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2009)

Are we disregarding digit order now, then?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Are we disregarding digit order now, then?



You can't read up?


----------



## fogbat (May 28, 2009)

Would rotating the image 90 degrees clockwise help?


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Would rotating the image 90 degrees clockwise help?



"? w"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

*folds arms and waits for someone to do better*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

For the discalulaics


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

Oh wait - you mean numbers should be _in order_ not just next to each other?


----------



## quimcunx (May 28, 2009)

*crosses arms and awaits ruling*


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> *crosses arms and awaits ruling*



And this means the world to you as your contribution to this thread now hangs in the balance


----------



## quimcunx (May 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> And this means the world to you as your contribution to this thread now hangs in the balance



I just enjoy adjudication as a spectator sport.


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> For the discalulaics



That's a bit more like it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 28, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That's a bit more like it.



Fine distinction but I suppose equalities and diversity policy dictates acceptance.

Let's see yer 64 then


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2009)

I have had a couple of late sixties lined up for ages. But no 64 as of yet.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be on the lookout this weekend!


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry it's a bit small but other was waaaaaaaaaay too big


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 5, 2009)

lil fraction loves that show


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> lil fraction loves that show



I'm surprised it didn't occur to you - first thing I thought of when I think of 64 

We quite like it at pony mansions too


----------



## hiccup (Jun 6, 2009)

Been waiting ages to post that


----------



## teuchter (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been waiting a while to post this:


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 5, 2009)

were that gone looks in folders for 67


----------



## clicker (Jul 5, 2009)




----------

